# What kind of curtain rod hangers are these?



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Look like window shade/roll-up blinds to me.


----------



## rmoore853 (May 2, 2020)

Have you checked Amazon? If not then visit this link https://www.amazon.com/s?k=curtain+rod+hangers&ref=nb_sb_noss_2. Maybe you can find the item you were looking for.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> Look like window shade/roll-up blinds to me.





I second that opinion.


To remove old hardware without damaging the which is attached with nails grip the item with vice grips and pull straight out.


----------

